# Newby-Question about Bowtech SWAT



## bowsnmoore (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello all. Been lurking around for a few months now, and decided to join in on the fun. Do any of you know if the Bowtech SWAT SE has the Invelvet finish? Thanks, and good to be here.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bowsnmoore. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

bowsnmoore said:


> Hello all. Been lurking around for a few months now, and decided to join in on the fun. Do any of you know if the Bowtech SWAT SE has the Invelvet finish? Thanks, and good to be here.



WECOME..I think so, Go to there web site and look under Products.and it gives a low down...


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:wav: Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

